# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi >  Pitanje

## 1234ingrid

Znaci ovako decko i ja smi imali spolni odnos 20.11 tad su mi bili plodni dan i  prvo smo imali odnos sa zastitom a onda kad je svrsio sacekao je 10 min i nastavio bez kodoma ,dali postoji kaka sansa za trudnocu ??

----------

